# '74 Ford 3000 gas



## makromer (Mar 31, 2015)

Tractor runs great except sometimes when going down a slope (steepness doesn't matter) the engine will shut off just like turning the key off. Have replaced the key switch and voltage regulator and tightened all connections. Any suggestions????


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i'd be more inclined (honest, no pun intended) to suspect a fuel supply issue. i'm not familiar with electrical components malfunctioning when tilted.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy makromer,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Just to prove it's not a spark problem, carry a spare plug with you. Next time it quits, stop right there. Pull a plug wire and put it on the spare plug. Put the plug body on a good ground. Crank the engine and observe for spark across the plug gap.
____________________________

First thing that comes to mind is a carburetor float problem. What happens when your tractor gets back to level?? Does it restart in a big cloud of black smoke??

You may have one of the two carburetor floats partially collapsed, or a needle valve sticking, causing it to flood out the engine when going downhill.

A float rubbing on the side of the carb bowl would do it too.

Or if one float is full or partially full of gas.

Put the float in gasoline and see if one side sinks, or floats unevenly. 

Is your carburetor a Holly?? The float setting may be out of adjustment. Should be 63/64" to 1-1/64" from carburetor flange face to bottom of float with float in closed position. Bend float tang if necessary to correct float level.


----------



## makromer (Mar 31, 2015)

*Ford 3000*

Big T:
Thanks for the suggestions. Never thought about the float. Tractor restarts easily on level with no smoke. Will give this a shot.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Is the fuel system still original with the fuel pump on the top of the front timing cover?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ultradog raises a good question!

You may have discovered why Ford put a fuel pump on these old 3000 tractors (your pump may not be working)? The gas tank is above the carb just like the older fords. One would think that gravity gas flow would suffice. BUT maybe not?


----------



## 3000p (May 26, 2015)

*ford 3000 dies*

i have a ford 3000 1970 gas that does this. i have not found a fix yet. if you do please post it. thanks 3000p


----------



## makromer (Mar 31, 2015)

Big T:
Was the float. Many thanks


----------

